# Vibration Problem Anyone?



## Henry646 (Jul 30, 2004)

I just got my car yesterday and today when i drove it, it shakes back and fourth like crazy. It shakes most when i am not accereation or breaking. but after a whlie of driving it went away. Could it be the breaks or the transmission?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

youre being too vague....we need more info. it can be anything...possibly motor mounts


----------



## Henry646 (Jul 30, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> youre being too vague....we need more info. it can be anything...possibly motor mounts


 It might be the motor mounts but it only shake back and fourth for a while then it stops for a while. Its an on and off thing and happens during normal driving (normal roads) at any RPM. Its a mystery.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

Could be tires. They go out of round when they delaminate internally.


----------



## hammi69 (Aug 10, 2004)

*got some jerking...*



Henry646 said:


> I just got my car yesterday and today when i drove it, it shakes back and fourth like crazy. It shakes most when i am not accereation or breaking. but after a whlie of driving it went away. Could it be the breaks or the transmission?


I have an '86 Maxima. When cold or just at the "C" mark on the thermometer, the car will jerk as I step on the gas to accelerate. I have an automatic. You get a similar feeling, when driving a manual, when you are almost about to stall in first gear. But when the car gets warm, the jerking goes away.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

could be motor mounts...or if the car had been sitting for a while before you bought it the tires could have flat spots...or a wheel could be out of balance...I would make sure the wheels are properly balanced before I did anything else.


----------



## E_CARP (Apr 26, 2005)

*Vibration?*

Hi I'm new here, and I have a rumble when starting from a standstill in low range only! Sounds a lot like Hammie's from above. it seems to go away when it shifts to 2nd, could it be a u-joint? The car is new to me, has 167,000 on the clock, but drives great otherwise. It's an '84 Maxima Wagon, if that makes a difference. Any comments are welcome, thanks, Earl


----------

